# D3100 or D3200



## timberdoodle528 (Jun 10, 2013)

I know this topic has been discussed, but I have some anxiousness about purchasing my first DSLR. (A trip to Yellowstone has really made me want a new camera!)

Best Buy and Walmart have a package deal on the 3100 right now, throwing in the 55-200 lens for $499. 

I can get the 3200 for $549 without an extra lens. (also on sale)

I am a crop-aholic, so I am leaning towards the 3200 and purchasing an extra lens later... but my friend who has just purchased the 3100 says she loves it and I will probably want the extra lens right away. 

I currently have a Nikon point and shoot coolpix (10mp). I shoot a lot of wildlife and the extra zoom would be nice to have. I am a complete novice, and just enjoy playing around with editing pictures, but would like to become more skilled in photography.

My biggest question is, will it be worth it to get the D3200 now and to wait a few months for the extra lens? Or is the 3100 just about the same camera for less money AND I get the extra lens now. (no delayed gratification  ) 

Here are some pics I took in Yellowstone with my point and shoot Nikon.


----------



## goodguy (Jun 10, 2013)

Absolutly go for the D3200.
The D3100 is a good camera but the the D3200 is much more then just few more mega pixels, the low ligh capabilities are better and in general this is the next generation of Nikon entry level DSLR it simply has new thechnology in it.

I would go with the D3200 in a heart beat if I was choosing one of these 2 cameras.
Worry about the extra lens later.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah, the D3200

But i went for the D5200, i found the D3200 missing a lot of features i wanted and would have regretted it, though it`s a bit more expensive.

John.


----------



## CallibCarver (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a D3200 and I can vouch for it personally. It has great low light capabilities, compared to a few other DSRL I've used and my old DSRL which was a D40. It does have a fair amount of megapixels, great control over your photos, and while you may not it is always a plus that it does some pretty damn good video.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Jun 10, 2013)

Tinderbox (UK) said:


> Yeah, the D3200
> 
> But i went for the D5200, i found the D3200 missing a lot of features i wanted and would have regretted it, though it`s a bit more expensive.
> 
> John.



Thanks John.  What were the features that were lacking in the 3200?  I am just curious... $549 is already splurging for my budget.


----------



## goodguy (Jun 10, 2013)

Tinderbox (UK) said:


> Yeah, the D3200
> 
> But i went for the D5200, i found the D3200 missing a lot of features i wanted and would have regretted it, though it`s a bit more expensive.
> 
> John.



Agreed if you can afford the D5200 then go for it.
But I have a feeling the D3200 will be just fine as well for you.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 10, 2013)

A couple of the big differences are that the D5200 series has 39 focus points, whereas the D3200 has 11 points. Exposure and White Balance bracketing is another feature the D5200 has, that the 3200 lacks. Hence the increase in price on the D5200. There are other features also... but will let someone who has actually used one go more into it. If you are just starting out.. you won't miss the extra features... and won't outgrow the camera for years to come.... get what you can afford!

Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Jun 10, 2013)

The D5200 has a better focus and exposure system, exposure bracketing, 14 bit raw, articulating display, stereo microphone, built in hdr, able to load color profiles like Kodachrome and others, more video modes and video resolutions, faster continues shooting, higher max iso, more scene modes i think, more flash modes, white balance bracketing i did not know this one myself 

You can compare both cameras on the Nikon website.

But at the end of the day you dont need these extra features to take great photo`s and the video mode might not matter to you, and you can only afford what you can afford.

John.


----------



## Adrenochrom (Jun 10, 2013)

to start shooting with a dslr a d3100 is just fine.
i` ve got mine since 2 years and i love it.
i never thought about buying the d3200 and when i want to jump on a bigger system, i would buy a d7100 
just have a search for the d3100 on flickr or 500 px and see what great pictures others have done with this camera.
in the beginning you just don`t care about more focus points or megapixels.
also batterylife is much better on the d3100.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Jun 10, 2013)

I would love a D7100 myself, but it`s nearly twice the price of an D5200 and i cannot justify the cost. 

John.


----------



## Adrenochrom (Jun 11, 2013)

Tinderbox (UK) said:


> I would love a D7100 myself, but it`s nearly twice the price of an D5200 and i cannot justify the cost.
> 
> John.



sure, i also don`t have the money but i am really satisfied wirh my d3100 for now


----------



## apvm (Jun 11, 2013)

Get the D3100 with better lens, with the same kit lens, don't think you can tell the difference in PQ between the D3100 and D3200.  IMO if you are starting new either the D3100 or the D90 if you have a limited budget.


----------



## spmakwana (Jun 11, 2013)

why don't you think about D5100, in my opinion it is batter than both D3100 and D3200 and beat both in almost every aspact, and will you cost same as D3200. If you are not thinking to upgrade body in short future then go for D5100. And buy another lens after some times, and you will have some time to explore the capabilities do DSLR. D5100 last you long and won't dissatisfie you


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Jun 12, 2013)

If money is tight most comparisons between the D3200 and D5100 do recommend the D5100, as the D3200 is a beginner camera, and the D5100 is for more advanced users with more features, though if you can afford it i still recommend the D5200.

John.


----------



## roxanadiaz057 (Jun 13, 2013)

I think you should go with D3200 , which is full HD , great image quality with great color depth , one of my friend used it.So try for it.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 13, 2013)

i would get a used D90 if  you think you might get serious with your photography. dual command wheels makes shooting in manual so much easier. plus it has a built in focus motor which will let you auto focus ANY nikon AF lens, instead of only being able to auto focus with AF-S lenses.

if strictly deciding between the D3100 and D3200, go with the D3200.


----------



## McRich (Jun 24, 2013)

I normally don't purchase the latest camera body.  That is why I have an used D5100 body for $375.  Yes, I purchase used equipments.  All my lens are used, except 24-85mm FX VR.
As a beginner, D5100 body will last you a while.  The most important equipment is the len.  55-200 is ok for now, but wildlife photography requires long focal length; 300mm or higher.
Photography is addictive.   I am sure you will upgrade your len within a year.


----------



## AXIS (Jun 26, 2013)

If price is an issue (and when isnt it) you should consider a refurbished camera. 
My  D3200 and both lenses are refurbished and I havent had a single issue.  The body and lenses are covered for 90 days by Nikon and I have a free 1  year warranty on my camera from Cameta.com

Im not certain if posting links to sites is against any rules but check out this deal:
Nikon D3200 Digital SLR Camera & 18-55mm VR DX AF-S Zoom Lens (Black) -Factory Refurbished includes Full 1 Year Warranty

I love my D3200 so far, but the one thing I feel that it lacks is HDR. But thats Nikon for you...


----------



## CATTAILS23 (Jun 27, 2013)

timberdoodle528 said:


> I know this topic has been discussed, but I have some anxiousness about purchasing my first DSLR. (A trip to Yellowstone has really made me want a new camera!)
> 
> Best Buy and Walmart have a package deal on the 3100 right now, throwing in the 55-200 lens for $499.
> 
> ...


go with the D3200, i got mine and no issue so far till today.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 28, 2013)

I'd go with the D3200, if those really are the choices, simply because they brought back the wireless remote shutter release through the ML-L3 again and the wireless TTL for a remote flash.  The former was a huge gripe when I went from my D40 to D3100, I couldn't believe they removed the feature, the later became an issue when I purchased my SB-700 and wanted to remove it from the body as a master (I believe the d3200 allows the SB-700 as a master, where the D3100 only a slave).  I'd have to resort to radio flash triggers and a silly wireless shutter module that attaches to the usb on the side of the body.
.
I'd really consider the 5100 or 5200 if you can swing it, I plan to upgrade to this body soon, or skip it to a 7X00.


----------

